# Previous Cruze Owner...New CTD Owner



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Another diesel convert, ladies and gentlemen. 

The only quirks to look out for is the smile you get on your face when driving it AND how your wife wants to drive it all the time.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome! Congrats on your new diesel!


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you!!!

I wish she'd hurry up and get out of the shower so we could take it(the car) for a spin


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

econrey said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been on these forums for quite a while, mostly as a lurker though. I purchased a 2012 1LT 6MT in March of 2012, and traded it in yesterday for a new CTD. The previous cruze had just a tad over 52,000 miles on it.
> 
> ...


Welcome and congrats! I have nearly 80,000 miles on mine and it has been a great car. The drivetrain has been very reliable, and the only issue I had with it was a temperature sensor that went out at 61K miles, but it never affected drivability.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

econrey said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I wish she'd hurry up and get out of the shower so we could take it(the car) for a spin


Screw the drive together - jump in that shower man!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

econrey said:


> Are there any quirks, etc. that we should be on the lookout for?


Make sure you nor her put gas in it. That's all I got. Hope you got a great deal on the trade and the current.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Love the car. I'm even considering getting the 2015 model when it comes out.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome to the CTD fold and best of luck with her!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> Welcome to the CTD fold and best of luck with her!


The one in the shower or the one in the garage?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Make sure you nor her put gas in it. That's all I got. Hope you got a great deal on the trade and the current.


I bought mine in August 2012 and have no intention of changing it for years yet. Cheap on fuel is nice but it is just really nice to drive. People who buy diesel just for economy are really missing the point.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Your choice to drive the Cruze, in one form or another, is and was a wise decision. We've had ours for 10 months and already have 20,500 miles on it and loving every minute of the drive. My second car is a C6 Corvette and I love driving it, but the Cruze is almost as satisfying and I still look for reasons to "go somewhere" in the Cruze!


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> Your choice to drive the Cruze, in one form or another, is and was a wise decision. We've had ours for 10 months and already have 20,500 miles on it and loving every minute of the drive. My second car is a C6 Corvette and I love driving it, but the Cruze is almost as satisfying and I still look for reasons to "go somewhere" in the Cruze!


Thanks for all the welcomes!

I enjoyed my first cruze, I put 37,000 mile on it the first year as it was our only vehicle. I will say that they have made some improvements to them. The a/c works much better in this cruze with the 6 position switch versus the 4 position one in my '12.

I drove it around again today, and can't get over the amount of torque that this little engine has. It's really fun to drive!


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Tomko said:


> The one in the shower or the one in the garage?


I bet you've already gotten lucky with the one in the shower ...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> I bet you've already gotten lucky with the one in the shower ...


Steve Miller - Jungle Love (1977) "everything's better when wet"

Jungle Love- Steve Miller Band - YouTube


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrats on the CTD.... I too am a Eco m/t convert and loving every mile... ;-)


----------

